# Silage and horses



## Box_Of_Frogs (16 October 2008)

With poor harvests and rising haylage prices/availability one of the options for our yard is to buy large bale silage for the horses instead. Much cheaper apparently. As I understand it (been through all my books tonight lol) horses do get used to silage though it can make their droppings loose. But I also understand that the protein content is high so I would defo NOT be able to feed it to my ragwort poisoned mare who has to have a low protein diet. I also read that "Moldy silage is extremely dangerous to horses and can cause sudden death". Another reference states that "There have been severe problems with big bale silage due to fatal infections caused by soil contaminants resulting in botulism poisoning. For this reason, feeding silage to horses is not adviseable."

I honestly don't know what to think. The biggest "anti" sites are, guess what, the companies that make bagged feed. But some reputable veterinary sites also warn against feeding silage as it is high in acidity and protein, never mind the botulism risk. Where does the truth lie? I certainly can't feed anything high protein to a liver damaged horse but does anyone out there feed it regularly to their horses? Anyone got any good/bad experiences to share? I need to do right by my horses but don't have the experience to draw on. HELP! 

Also posted in Stable Yard


----------



## carys220 (17 October 2008)

We used to keep our ponies on a cow farm. Farmer was very knowledgeable and told us under no circumstances must horses eat any silage as it can give them colic as well as many other health problems. Cows digest it through their 4 stomachs so don't find it too rich. The horses and cows had to be separated in the winter so that the horses didn't get any silage.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (17 October 2008)

Thanks TriK. Scary information!


----------



## Tia (17 October 2008)

Here is a link to our Department of Argriculture.  It gives you a bit more indepth info on silage.  Silage (as known in the UK) over here is called haylage - just so you don't get confused.  Silage over here is made from corn and nothing like, what we know as, haylage OR silage.

http://www.omafra.gov.on.ca

Just to add, I would never feed horses silage.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (17 October 2008)

Thanks Tia. That sounds quite definitive. Strange that one DefRA referance seems to state that silage for horses is ok providing the ph is right and it's from a reputable source and that the botulilsm risk is taken into account. The more I hear though, the more I don't honestly like the idea.


----------



## Molly01 (17 October 2008)

Hi, I've been lurking on the forum for a while but not really had the courage to make a post.  Regarding feeding silage to horses I did a feed trial for my dissertation as part of my degree many years ago and compared four different types of forage one of which was silage.  As you say the protein content is high and therefore they don't need as much volume, the silage was eaten relatively quickly leaving the horses to become quite agitated.  Some of the horses liked the silage but most did not and this was reflected in their behaviour.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (17 October 2008)

Hi Mollie01 - thanks for the info and welcome to the Forum. That's really interesting and pretty much confirms my feeling that silage isn't ideal for horses. As I understand it so far, the big problems are: most horses don't like it; those that do eat it too quickly leaving long "empty" times; the protein content is too high and could cause problems in susceptible horses; it is acidic and can cause colic and other digestive disturbances; there are documented cases of poor packing leading to botulism poisoning of horses. On the plus side it seems to be: it's cheaper; horses can eventually accept it; cattle handle it well because their 4-stomach design is totally different from a horse's. Feels like a no-no for me.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (17 October 2008)

Congrats on your first (very imformative)  post Molly


----------



## Tia (17 October 2008)

Yes, welcome to the forum Molly  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.  Don't be shy about posting  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.


----------



## appylass (17 October 2008)

My brother produces haylage in large round bales, I had all the horses on it last winter, it's lovely stuff. However, if you phoned him to buy forage he'd offer you hay or silage, he seems to think haylage is a new-fangled horsy term! I think there are a fair few farmers like that (certainly round here) so it might just be worth asking how the 'silage' is made and perhaps having it analysed, in case your supplier is like my bro!


----------



## TicTac (17 October 2008)

silage is completely different to haylage and should never never be fed to horses.


----------



## Llwyncwn (17 October 2008)

I think thats a definitive NO then Barbs!  

Dont worry hun, Im on the case and have just secured some big bale haylage.

Found this thread very interesting and was aware of some of the risks.  The silage we were offered had been cut, wilted and baled the following day, unlike haylage which is cut and turned as much as possible before baling.  

Locally, big bale haylage is going for between £25-30/bale due to the poor harvest and lateness in growth this year and people are certainly cashing in.  This is the first year we havnt taken our own and are now paying the price  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thanks all for your input for Barbs ponies


----------



## borris123 (17 October 2008)

The terms are a bit of a problem here baled haylage and baled silage are made by the same process but the grass for silage is generally fertilised for production and maximum energy and protein content, and is cut when the grass is younger which is the problem for horses also fibre content is lower and drymatter lower as well leading to a more acidic fermentation of the grass . The same applies to the grazing for cattle and horses if you look at the quality. Some baled silage is poor quality grass made when it is wet and is just poor in general.


----------



## 1275gta (17 October 2008)

Haylage is basically almost wrapped hay, ie it is almost dry before being baled and wrapped.  Silage is wilted grass that is wrapped and them fements (SP) when wrapped.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Donkeymad (17 October 2008)

Although people do feed silage with no apparent harm, I would never do so. there is far too much risk.


----------



## druid (17 October 2008)

Can be fed - absolutely no more risk feeding haylage despite the scare stories you hear. It is high in protein though so hard feed often needs reducing. Also horses don't find the acidic taste palatable generally but will adjust to it


----------

